

Tab: Startup To Shutdown - tipo3s
https://medium.com/on-startups/b0722086c0f7

======
drsim
As a customer of the Campus location I love the simplicity of paying with Tab.
From my perspective this plus the 10% bonus when topping up over £10 is nearly
there... if only these guys could've survived long enough to make this viable.
I'm sure someone else will.

------
blowski
This is really a shame, as I loved the Tab product. To take my money, the
staff in the Campus cafe _had_ to know my name, which got us engaged in
conversation. I guess this is one of the qualitative benefits to which the
post refers.

I would love to see something like Tab work across multiple shops. In my home
town, it would be great to have something like a Tab account which works in
the butchers, the bakers, the grocers, etc.

Anyway, thanks to the Tab team and good luck with whatever you do in the
future. Thanks for the post.

